# Bi color or black and tan??? Help please



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok I have a new pup!!! Yippie skippy. I will post photos soon. I'm told he is a blk and tan by the breeder. I'm thinkinghe is a bi color?!?! I need your help to see if I'm right or wrong. He is all blk with tan tar heels. Just a little brown on eye brows and a tad of brown on cheeks. Tan around his anus. Solid blk every where else. Can you help me with finding out what color he is. He is currently 11 weeks old. I can PM a photo from my iPhone. :help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He is probably black and tan if the breeder says so. That color changes as they grow from alomost solid black to black and tan. ......... so black and tans look a lot like bicolors as little puppies.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

True.. I understand that just wondering what people thought. I have an almost 1 year old blk GSD Otto they are buddies already... I can't wait to post pics.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! Bi's aren't very common and many baby pups look like a bi-color until their adult coat starts coming in. Experienced breeders can tell at birth, because Bi's have just a touch of tan at the vent and not much else/where B&T's have more tan.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Agreed. I'm super excited about him too. He is very sweet and playful. My kids are playing with him now and Otto is get walked by hubby.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok I sent photos too Onyx Girl. She is going to help me out and post them for me. God bless her!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like an adorable black and tan to me! He has a really nice masculine head for his age. The only thing that really tells me he's B&T over bi-color is his ear edges and lack of toe pencilling. He'll probably be a nice dark blanket when mature.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i would say black and tan. he is adorable


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!

Adorable baby! Where is he from?

I would also agree on the black and tan.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree Black & TanDorable (Tan and adorable!!!!)


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Wow, he is adorable:wub::wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you.... Still haven't picked out a name yet... ;-) Got him from a breeder in Dallas. The Breeder lets you choose names. Which makes it harder to make the choice. Any ideas??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, boy...a name thread gets lots of hits/responses!
Do you have to register a kennel name for him and is there a litter letter...A,B,C theme? What was the whelpdate? 
When I was looking for a call name for Karlo, I went back several generations in his pedigree to look, and Great Great G-daddy was Karlo v Peko Haus/ it sounded so strong and not very common. Though everyone seems to think there is an S at the end of his name! He is German not Hispanic!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think were going to go with Enzo. Hard to believe the breeder didn't have an ABC theme going. Pick up my papers up Saturday afternoon AKC registered. I liked Axel, Arko,Chaos, Havok, Axel, Harley.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh welp date December 23.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, black and tan -- all that tan on the legs. He will probably lighten up quite a bit over the course of a year or so. 

Nice looking puppy. 

Congratulations.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy. He is adorable. I think Enzo is a great name. Let us know what you decide. Once again congrats.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Will do... I'm going to sleep on it for sure. Otto is happy to have a buddy. He knows he is a baby he brings him toys to play with. Pup is still nervous around him though. Otto gets excited and keeps licking him. (which i wonder if thats normal) I think bc Otto big and new to him. Moniterd short (sp) vist for now. Playing inside and outside walking around the yard together with toys and treats. I separate them and bring them back together so they can adjust to each other. Things are good so far only one accident today. Already he has masterd his stiz and platz.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: He is adorable! Blk and tan for sure. Too soon to know if he will be saddle or blanket.

Sage is a blanket blk & tan, here is him as a baby. Dam was a bicolor, sire was a saddle blk tan. Thought he might have been a bicolor when he was little too.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Your right. It amazing how there coats change color. His mother a black and tan father a dark/blk sable. He definitely a hunk. Thank you for sharing your photos of Sage. It's like looking into the future.... Sage is handsome boy love the recent ones of him in the snow.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats on the puppy, I too vote Blk & Tan.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The new puppy is adorable, congratulations! :congratulations:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

My female Ruby lightened ALOT! haha here are pics from when we first got her at 12 weeks. then 6 months and then at a year:
*12 WEEKS:*
















*6 MONTHS: *








*12 MONTHS:*









I also agree blk and tan:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats he is soooooo CUTE!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable puppy!

So is his name going to be Enzo?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Enzo it is! I got his tags made yesterday at PetsMart. He is doing great here at his new home. We took Otto and Enzo with us to the park yesterday with our kids. They were angles!! Otto watches over him knowing he's a baby. Brings him toys and the take naps together. Ive been working on Enzo sitz and platz. He has masterd that quickly. Only two potty accidents. We are so happy with him. Thanks for asking.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Enzo is a really cool name! I like it alot!

Congrats to you!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you! I fell in love the name after seeing pics of Enzo with Kleinen Hain.


----------

